
Apple Says Jony Ive to Leave, Form Independent Design Company - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-27/jony-ive-to-leave-apple-aapl-form-independent-design-company
======
filmgirlcw
Bloomberg says Apple will be among his primary clients, so he's not gone
entirely.

Still, this is a major change. His public-facing role has been quite
diminished over the years, so this might not be the biggest shock, but it's
still a major change.

Some will say that it's time for him to go. I don't think I agree with that,
but I am interested in what a post-Ive Apple looks like.

